# Snails



## rose_levi2006 (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi i have been looking for apple snails i was wondering if anybody new where to get any?


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

I have several, what color are you looking for and would you like Brigs or Canas (Canas get huge & eat plants)


----------



## rose_levi2006 (Jan 15, 2009)

*snails*

can you ship the canas?


----------



## rose_levi2006 (Jan 15, 2009)

*snails*

and what color are the canas


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Be sure to check out applesnail.net and Aquabid


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

What's your tank size? Apples snails(Canas) are much more interesting then the common Mystery Snail(Brig). Canas do get huge but they come out the the shell a bit more and their size can make them the corner stone of your tanks appeal. They do however have a larger biomass so you have to take the size of the tank and it's inhabitants into account when considering your choice of snail.

Sue ships out great canas at a fair price, they start out small and cute and are fun to raise. My current golden cana snail was one of hers and I used the surplus she gave me to trade for a bunch of fish at my LFS.

If you have any other questions on other types of snails you can always check the internet(http://www.applesnails.net as recommended by TheOldSalt is the best source for applesnail info) or just keep asking people on the forum with personal experience.


----------



## rose_levi2006 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your help i have placed an order with Sue and cant wait to get them. I currently have a 50 gallon tank setup with only mystery snails i just love them. They have been breeding like crazy. What do you guys used for Calcium?


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

For calcium I use a piece of cuttlebone for birds in my filter, broken pieces can often be purchased at pet stores for a buck or 2.


----------



## rose_levi2006 (Jan 15, 2009)

*snails*

how big of a piece should i put in there?


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

I really am not sure of the science behind it. All I know is the bigger the piece, the more surface area, the more area for calcium to dissolve into the water. THe more snails you have the more you'll want to use I guess. There are also some liquid calcium products but I have never tried them


----------



## Lupin (Aug 1, 2006)

I compiled all the calcium brands here. See bottom of the link for page 2 (in case you missed it) as there should be two pages to read.
www.geocities.com/popop81689/calcium

Other alternatives to increase pH and KH:
Limestones
Crushed oyster shells
Aragonite
Crushed corals
Plaster of Paris pucks
Liquid calcium by Kent-This is calcium chloride and therefore will increase the KH only, not the pH. You need to dilute it before adding as it can burn the snails if undiluted.


----------

